# Mac Mini 2012: remplacement HD par SSD



## warpdesign (3 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Mac Mini de fin 2012 qui fonctionne très bien à part les accès disque qui sont très lents à cause du fait qu'il ne possède pas de SSD.

Je souhaiterai remplacer au moins un des deux disques dur internes par un SSD: comment m'y prendre ? Est-ce compliqué ? Si oui, connaissez-vous des moyens de le faire-faire moyennent un paiement raisonnable ?


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2019)

warpdesign a dit:


> Je souhaiterai remplacer au moins un des deux disques dur internes par un SSD: comment m'y prendre ?


Tu en as déjà deux ? Pour le changement physique c'est comme pour un disque dur à plateaux. Ici tu as un excellent tutoriel de démontage/remontage... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Mac_Mini_Late_2012

Il vaut mieux tard que jamais, mais c'est ton premier message depuis bientôt 10 ans.


----------



## warpdesign (3 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Tu en as déjà deux ? Pour le changement physique c'est comme pour un disque dur à plateaux. Ici tu as un excellent tutoriel de démontage/remontage... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/Mac_Mini_Late_2012
> 
> Il vaut mieux tard que jamais, mais c'est ton premier message depuis bientôt 10 ans.


Merci pour le lien, je vais regarder!

Oui, j'en ai déjà deux.

Et oui! J'avais délaissé les Mac depuis longtemps, mais pas la force des choses j'y reviens


----------



## warpdesign (3 Février 2019)

warpdesign a dit:


> Merci pour le lien, je vais regarder!
> 
> Oui, j'en ai déjà deux.
> 
> Et oui! J'avais délaissé les Mac depuis longtemps, mais pas la force des choses j'y reviens


Ca m'a l'air compliqué et assez long quand même: https://fr.ifixit.com/Tutoriel/Inst...ard+Drive+pour+Mac+mini+fin+2012/11713#s28339

Mais logiquement j'ai juste à remplacer un des deux HD par un SSD donc pas besoin de tout refaire je suppose ?


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2019)

warpdesign a dit:


> Mais logiquement j'ai juste à remplacer un des deux HD par un SSD donc pas besoin de tout refaire je suppose ?


Si tu ne veux pas tout recommencer depuis le début, il te faudrait un boîtier externe USB pour installer ton nouveau SSD, puis utiliser *Carbon Copy Cloner* pour faire faire le clonage de ton disque dur interne contenant ta version de macOS en cours, il est gratuit pendant 30 jours ce qui te laisse largement le temps de faire le clonage. Par la suite il te serait vraiment très utile en cas de problème, c'est-à-dire réutiliser le disque dur d'origine comme sauvegarde sous forme de clone, histoire d'avoir une roue de secours.

Mais par défaut, avec un SSD neuf je te conseillerais quand même de faire une installation propre _(clean install)_, il te faudra une clé USB de 8 Go, après avoir téléchargé ta version de macOS en cours, il faudra utiliser Keylifornia ou Install Disk Creator pour créer la clé USB démarrable, les liens des logiciels sont dans ma signature.


----------



## warpdesign (3 Février 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu ne veux pas tout recommencer depuis le début, il te faudrait un boîtier externe USB pour installer ton nouveau SSD, puis utiliser *Carbon Copy Cloner* pour faire faire le clonage de ton disque dur interne contenant ta version de macOS en cours, il est gratuit pendant 30 jours ce qui te laisse largement le temps de faire le clonage. Par la suite il te serait vraiment très utile en cas de problème, c'est-à-dire réutiliser le disque dur d'origine comme sauvegarde sous forme de clone, histoire d'avoir une roue de secours.
> 
> Mais par défaut, avec un SSD neuf je te conseillerais quand même de faire une installation propre _(clean install)_, il te faudra une clé USB de 8 Go, après avoir téléchargé ta version de macOS en cours, il faudra utiliser Keylifornia ou Install Disk Creator pour créer la clé USB démarrable, les liens des logiciels sont dans ma signature.



Merci pour les détails! Je pense qu'un SSD via USB est la meilleure solution sans se prendre la tête en effet.

J'espère juste qu'au niveau vitesse ça tiendra la route l'USB. Tous les SSD SATA peuvent se mettre en USB ? macOS n'a pas de soucis avec les SSD externes ? (j'ai entendu parlé du fait que le Trim n'était pas activé dans certains cas sur macOS).


----------



## Locke (3 Février 2019)

warpdesign a dit:


> J'espère juste qu'au niveau vitesse ça tiendra la route l'USB. Tous les SSD SATA peuvent se mettre en USB ? macOS n'a pas de soucis avec les SSD externes ? (j'ai entendu parlé du fait que le Trim n'était pas activé dans certains cas sur macOS).


Le temps de démarrage depuis un boîtier USB 3.0 sera un peu plus long, ensuite tu ne te rends compte de rien. Oui, tous les SSD de 2,5" font généralement 7 mm d'épaisseur et ne posent aucun problème. Le Trim de macOS ne peut pas être activé dans un disque USB 3.0, pas de souci dans un boîtier Thunderbolt. Mais tout est relatif, car il faut savoir que dans chaque SSD il y a un mini programme qui est le Garbage Collector_ (ramasse-miettes)_ qui fera la même chose. Pour qu'il entre en action, il faut laisser son Mac allumé toute une nuit.


----------



## warpdesign (24 Février 2019)

J'ai finalement installé un SSD externe via un boitier USB 3.0. Tout fonctionne correctement, et même si le démarrage est relativement lent, tout le reste est bien plus rapide qu'avec le disque dur interne.

Je suis parti d'une installation fraîche de zéro pour l'OS, et j'ai conservé l'ancien OS sur le disque interne en cas de problème.

Le seul soucis est que j'ai l'impression que dès que le Mac se met en veille, il met en veille le disque USB externe, et, en sortie de veille, l'ordinateur est souvent inutilisable: l'ordinateur reste bloqué sur l'écran de login. Après avoir entré mon mot de passe, j'ai le disque de couleur, et rien ne se passe.

Mon intuition me dit que le problème viendrait du disque externe qui s'éteint mais ne se rallumerai pas automatiquement ? Y-a-t'il un moyen d'empêcher le disque USB de rentrer en veille ?

En faisant quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé des problèmes qui semblent similaires, mais sans réponse: https://www.reddit.com/r/applehelp/comments/5rmcof/mac_mini_2012_booting_off_external_ssd_freezes/

PS: dans le panneau "Economisateur d'énergie", "Suspendre dès que possible l'activité des disques durs" n'est pas coché, de même que "Activer Power Nap". L'ordinateur est programmé pour se mettre en veille après 1h30.


----------

